# My friend says she's tired of listening to my problems?



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

This happened about 2 weeks now. I have a good friend whom i've known for many years. One day, she said she's tired of my problems. I was really hurt when she said this. I understand that maybe she doesnt like the negativity. But it's not like i talk only about my problems 24/7. In fact, when we're together in real life, I dont talk about my problems because i dont want the mood to be affected. I only tell her my problems through text and only when i get really depressed. And thats not really very often. I even counted the number of times i've told her my problems from last year and I've only counted four times in which 2 of those, she didnt bother replying. Also, it's not like I bring so much negativity when I text her about it. Usually, after texting for a few responses, I'll feel better already. So, I dont usually understand where she's coming from...

Im really hurt and angry. I told her that she ended our friendship with what she said and she doesnt even seem to care at all. Now, we havent talked ever since. But somehow, Im thinking of talking to her again and reconcile... Should I? Or should I not because she basically stopped being a friend.. Or im not even sure if she was a real friend at all.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, can't tell here whether or not she had a valid point.

It's quite true that you have to watch the negativity with people and bite your tongue sometimes. No one likes to be around someone who's a downer too much.

On the other hand, though, if it's a case of her being a fair-weather friend... well, who needs _that_? If that's the case, then f*** her.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I made the exact same mistake that you did back in High School . . and then made it a point never to talk about my problems again in real life . . . even with people who are depressives/mentally ill themselves . . 

On SAS it's okay . . cause everybody agrees to do the same and not judge each other for doing so , pretty much .


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

That's lame of her, I had this one friend who always talked about her problems though she never cared to ask about mine. So one day (this was in high school) I told her straight up...you don't seem to care about me you want the spotlight on you 24/7. Whenever I talk about my feelings you seem to turn it right back on you and say you feel worse than me, when in reality you don't know how I feel.

So many if you're doing those things your friend is tired of hearing it. Do you ever ask her about her feelings? I'm sorry, I wish I had someone to vent to. But sometimes when we only have 1 friend to vent to,they get annoyed of hearing it all the time.

Take care


----------

